# Familienurlaub und Angeln



## TroKon (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo @all, 
Wisst ihr wo man Angel und Familienurlaub verbinden kann. Kennt ihr da gute Adressen? Mein Sohn der Jüngste ist 5 Jahre, den und Frau muß ich mitnehmen. Stelle mir da vor eine Pension oder Hotel evtl Wellness direkt am Wasser. Da könnte ich morgens bei Sonnenaufgang die Rute schwingen dann zusammenpacken und rein zum Frühstück mit Familie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Danach sind Unternehmungen angesagt und abends evtl nochmal angeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Über viele Tips wäre ich euch dankbar evtl auch für Kurzausflüge. 

Eure Erfahrungen und Lösungen beim Angeln im Urlaub mit einer nichtangelden Familie. 
Oder stehe ich da etwa alleine mit meinem Problem da.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

Mit Hotel oder Pension kann ich nicht dienen, aber ich war z.B. dieses Jahr in Kärnten zum Angeln mit der Familie und auch in Schweden. Wir haben die Räder dabei, so dass die Kinder (4, 8, 10) und meine Frau Radtouren machen konnten, Kanufahrten, Pilzesuchen, Waldwanderungen und auch Reiten ist überall möglich gewesen. Keinem war auch nur eine Minute langweilig. Aber Pensionen gibt es an allen Seen Kärntens (empfehlenswert Weissensee) und Hütten überall an den Seen Schwedens.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

Da gibts so unendlich viele Mögichkeiten, kommt eben auch drauf an, was Deine Familie noch gerne so machen möchte. Radfahren, Wandern, Reiten, Kunst, Kultur etc..
Und dann kommts auch drauf an, ob Du das  eher nach "anglerischen" Wünschen aussuchst und das für die Familie hintenan stellst oder umgekehrt.

Ich habe sowohl im Bayrischen wie auch an der Ostsee schon einige Angelurlaube verbracht, be denen auch andere Angler mit ihren Familoien anwesend und scheinbar zufrieden waren.


----------



## Aal (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

Da hab ich zwei gute Tipps für dich:
Erster Tipp: Fahr ins Weserbergland. Da bin ich auch regelmäßig und gehe angeln, überwiegend auf Aal, Zander und Friedfisch! 
Gute Links dazu: http://home.arcor.de/kaspz/gewaessertipps.htm ( Vorstellung der Weser bei Bad Karlshafen und der sehenswerten Stadt Bad Karlshafen- direkt an der Weser.
http://www.uslarer-land.de ( Seite über das Weserbergland mit vielen Urlaubs- und Hoteltipps. Hier gibts wohl am meisten Infos!!!!! )
http://www.bad-karlshafen.com ( seite über Bad Karlshafen mit Hoteltipps )

Oder du guckst hier: http://www.landhotel-forellenhof.de
Da war ich auch schon mal. Gutes Hotel mit Angelteich direkt am Haus ( Aale, Forellen, Saiblinge, Barsche etc. ) und Welness-Möglichkeit.


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

Ich würde auch Dänemark empfehlen können, weil die Dänen für Kinder reichlich was bieten in den Sommerferien. Gerade Bornholm (allerdings teurer von den Unterkünften) bietet ein breites Freizeitprogramm für die ganze Familie an - von Hafenfesten über bestens ausgebaute Radfahrwege, geführte Naturwanderungen, Abenteuerpark, Tier-Ausstellungen bis hin zu einem sehr guten Angelrevier.

Auch Jütland mit zig Freizeitangeboten bietet für Jeden etwas - vom Legoland über Skater-Wege bis zur eigenen Kerzen-Bastelei.

Viel Erfolg bei der Reiseplanung

Karsten


----------



## Bonito (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

Hallo Trokon,

ich stimme Karsten aus Berlin zu, daß der Urlaub in Dänemark eine gute Möglichkeit ist " Angeln und Familie " unter einen Hut zu bringen.
Da ich die Ostseeküste jedes Wochenende zur Verfügung habe, bevorzuge ich die Nordseeküste.
Setzt aber vorraus, daß Deine Frau relativ gerne ( auch im Urlaub )kocht und Ihr bereit seid, Lebensmittel etc. in den Urlaub zu schleppen, denn wie Norwegen ist Dänemark was Essengehen anbelangt für unsere Verhältnisse sehr teuer.
Die Ferienhäuser bieten alle Standarts von einfach bis Luxus pur ( Whirlpool, Sauna, Schwimmbad etc. )und sind ausserhalb der High - Season durchaus bezahlbar.
Ein Tipp von meiner seite, wenn Du über ein eigenes Boot verfügen solltest und es nicht scheust über weitere Strecken zu bewegen ist " Ampuriabrava " an der Costa Brava in Spanien.
Hier kannst Du ausserhalb der Hauptsaison, tolle Wohnungen oder Häuser / Bungalows relativ günstig ( oft von Deutschen Zweitwohnungsbesitzern ) anmieten und Dein Boot direkt an der Unterkunft am Kanal ( vergleichbar mit Fort - Lauderdale in Florida )liegen lassen und damit raus aufs Mittelmeer in die Bucht von Rosas schippern und da etwas fischen ( Makrelen schleppen o.ä. )
Hier wird sich Deine Family sicher wohlfühlen und Du hast auch Deinen Spass.
Ohne eigenes Boot würde ich dieses nicht empfehlen, da Tagescharter eines 21 Fuss - Runabouts ab ca. 250 Euro aufwärts.

Gruß und schönen Urlaub !

Bonito


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

stimmt ! DK ist ne gute Möglichkeit !
 haben da auch immer regelmäßig ein Ferienhaus - meist um die Ecke bei Ebeltoft !
 wenn du die Vor- oder Nachsaison nimmst ist es viel  preisgünstiger als in der Hauptsaison und außer Angeln kann man(n) mit family auch vieles dort anstellen !! |bla:
 kann ich nur empfehlen !!!!


----------



## Palerado (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

Ich persönlich würde glaube ich Schweden nehmen.
Habe mich zwecks eines Urlaubs 2005 kundig gemacht und die Möglichkeiten dort werden gerade der Familie gefallen.
Von den anglerischen Möglichkeiten mal ganz zu schweigen


----------



## bernd noack (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*






---um eine konkrete antwort geben zu koennen waere die dauer und die maximalen geplanten gesamtkosten des urlaubs hilfreich--- zwar nicht in europa jedoch haette ich was feines in suedostasien indonesien-sumatra am tobasee-ca. gesamtkosten pro tag fuer 3 personen 20.- euro = pro person ca. 7.- euro uebernachtung im bungalow und verpflegung inbegriffen---aber die flugkosten machen das ganze eventuell zu teuer---kriminalitaet und auch ansteckbare krankheiten im gegensatz zur landlauefigen meinung gleich null---ich war mit meinem damals 5 jaehrigen enkel vor 9 jahren zu einem mehrwoechigen urlaub am tobasee und anschliessend auf nias-keinerlei probleme im gegenteil begeisterung pur und seitdem nach finanzlage immer wieder urlaub meines enkels auf sumatra --- ich lebe seit erhalt meiner rente vor 3 jahren je nach dauer des bei der einreise erhaltenen visums staendig in malaysia und indonesien---der tobasee ist ein idealer ort fuer familienurlaub angeln inbegriffen--- http://www.bkpmdsumut.go.id/toba.htm und hier eine deutsche website gute information aber unakzeptale preise doppelbettbungalows gibt es in besseren hotelanlagen schon ab 15000.- RP gleich 1.40 EURO pro tag http://www.iai.uni-sb.de/~chris/tabo/ger/home.htm naehere informationen gerne---
#6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

TroKon = Da müsste man schon wenigstens wissen, od Deutschland, Europa oder die Welt infrage kommt ?
Dein Problem haben sicherlich viele = Gemeinsam Urlaub und dennoch - eingeschränkt natürlich - auch Angeln.
Wenn es Deutschland sein soll, empfehle ich mit Kind einen Bauernhofurlaub. 
Dort sind die Kinder voll beschäftigt und das ist schon der halbe Urlaub für die Eltern.
Da kannste Dir was Nettes googlen unter Bauernhofferien, Urlaubsanbieter etc.


----------



## TroKon (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

Also vorrangig schon Deutschland, hauptsächlich für einen Kurzurlaub also auch nicht zu weit. Wichtig für mich ist Wasser direkt am Haus damit ich das Wasser zu Fuss erreiche. Stehe um 4 Uhr auf und will bis zum Frühstück angeln. Danach was mit der Familie unternehmen.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

Such mal da:

http://www.bauernhofurlaub-deutschland.de/landtourismus/unterkuenfte.php


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

oder da:

http://www.urlaub-anbieter.com/Suche.asp


----------



## Pickerfan (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

Such mal unter Bauer Bruno. Weiss dei genaue adresse jetzt nicht scheint aber für alle klasse zu sein


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*

Da war ich mal, als meine Tochter noch jung war :
Angeln in den Kanälen in ca. 150 Meter Entfernung ( Zander,Brassen,Aal ), 15 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad zum Strand ; Kind voll beschäftigt auf dem Hof und mit dem Auto viele Sehenswürdigkeiten in der Nähe.

http://www.traberhof.net/


----------



## bernd noack (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Familienurlaub und Angeln*






-kurzurlaub frau-kind und angeln da ist urlaub auf dem bauernhof in deutschland wirklich das beste-dieser link d.h. die aktuelle anbieterliste bietet in saemtlichen regionen deutschlands mit teilweise auch sehr schoenen photos eine riesenauswahl http://www.e-biz.de/re00014.htm ---

#6


----------

